
Perth electrical engineer’s discovery will change climate change debate - boyter
http://www.news.com.au/national/western-australia/miranda-devine-perth-electrical-engineers-discovery-will-change-climate-change-debate/story-fnii5thn-1227555674611
======
dozzie
It's a pity that his findings won't be scrutinized, because he doesn't have
any climate related degree, and climatologists only recognize people with
appropriate education.

~~~
danieltillett
If he really was not a crackpot then he would have published the papers first
and only then put them up on his wife’s blog.

------
danieltillett
This whole story screams crackpot. Extraordinary claims require extraordinary
evidence. To claim that all the scientists working in this field missed
something this big for more than a century requires more than a few blog posts
to take seriously.

~~~
dozzie
Well, they missed the direction of ice cap change. I wouldn't be surprised if
it turned out that they misunderstood this one too.

~~~
danieltillett
It is always possible, but when you are making big claims you need big
evidence. The much more likely answer is the claimant has made a mistake
himself.

